
Jay Z: ‘The War on Drugs Is an Epic Fail’ [video] - dluan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/opinion/jay-z-the-war-on-drugs-is-an-epic-fail.html
======
pstuart
There's no rational argument to continue with this madness, and yet we do.

I wonder what, if any, the tipping point will be to change it?

~~~
vkou
Politics is not driven by rational arguments, but rather self-serving ones.

The tipping point will come when enfranchised political classes are devastated
by the drug war. We've already seen it happen with heroin - we've pivoted from
incarceration to compassion and treatment (At least, in the public psyche...)
After opioid abuse hit white neighbourhoods.

Given the social disaster unfolding in the Appalachians, we may be getting
closer to meaningful drug reform.

------
cgrubb
Releasing all drug offenders (both federal and state) would reduce the US
prison population 14%: [http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/releasing-drug-
offenders-...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/releasing-drug-offenders-
wont-end-mass-incarceration/)

